# New Bodoodle Spring Steel Rest



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Pretty cool - whtas the MSRP?


----------



## PUG (Nov 3, 2002)

*Yep!!*

I just got one of these new Timber Rattlers to demo...its a pretty sweet rest....You should see alot of these come this winters indoor season!!

PUG


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Looks like a winner.

I hope to have on on my favorite target bow next year.

It will be hard to replace the Prolites I have though. :thumb:


----------



## BODOODLEMAN (Feb 27, 2007)

*New Bodoodle Spring Steel*

Bodoodle's new spring steel retails for $79.99


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Hey Sage .....*



sagecreek said:


> Looks like a winner.
> 
> I hope to have on on my favorite target bow next year.
> 
> It will be hard to replace the Prolites I have though. :thumb:


hook a bud up would ya ..... *that rest looks SWEET !!!*
PintoJK


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Hey Blaine, great to see you out and running with new product 

Look forward to seeing the product in person.


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

Too bad you can't adjust the blade angle!

That could have been a plus and separated it from all the others!


----------



## BODOODLEMAN (Feb 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

Definitely what will be on my target bows for next year! Here's a ttt for ya dude!


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

I cant wait to get one of those on my target rig. TTT


----------



## BODOODLEMAN (Feb 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Looks like another Great Bodoodle rest..... :darkbeer:


----------



## asa3dpro (Dec 31, 2002)

*Ttt*

Hope that is not a hole drilled in the upper part of the blade. That may cause problems.


----------



## Twang! (Apr 20, 2002)

*B D Rest*

I'll Stick With My Prolites They Are The Best


----------



## WidowMaker (Oct 20, 2004)

Love my pro500


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

asa3dpro said:


> Hope that is not a hole drilled in the upper part of the blade. That may cause problems.


It won't cause problems at all! Trust me! I shoot alot of arrows!


----------



## BODOODLEMAN (Feb 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## onlybarebow (Apr 11, 2004)

*bump for you*



BODOODLEMAN said:


> ttt


 pm sent


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## mouthtab (Mar 19, 2003)

*Great Rest*

I have been shooting one all summer and have not had any problems. Easy to adjust and it stays put. From X-10 to fat shafts, the Timber Rattler is easy to tune and headache free.

Jeff Fabry


----------

